# MOGA free with S&H



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw this over @ droid-life, figured I'd let ya'll know for people who don't read over there on a regular basis:

You can get the MOGA gamepad (normally $50) *for free* with a promo code, just pay S&H, also get a free game.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/12/13/act-quick-50-moga-gaming-controller-and-modern-combat-4-for-free/

Deal will probably go down soon. Moga site has been off and on and its currently pretty slow (took me about 30-45min to get an order in)

Its a killer deal though, $50 gamepad for $5 along with a game which I believe is normally $7 haha.

This app will make it much better (use on emulators and the such)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.obsidianx.android.mogaime&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm5ldC5vYnNpZGlhbnguYW5kcm9pZC5tb2dhaW1lIl0


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn it's expired

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

